

It's Time for Robot Pilots - mparramon
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_uk/read/its-time-for-robot-pilots-germanwings-crash?utm_content=buffer26f83&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
matheweis
There's an outstanding bet between Craig Mundie and Eric Schmidt on this very
topic:

"By 2030, commercial passengers will routinely fly in pilotless planes." \-
[http://longbets.org/4/](http://longbets.org/4/)

